# Couldn't keep leaving you..



## Marlow (May 29, 2013)

It's a curse to look through the bettas at petstores, especially after you've just purchased a new fish! When I got my Cyan, I should've turned my head away from the fish lining the selves on the way to the exit. But, alas, my eyes wandered- and there I saw a fish that instantly implanted itself in my mind. A beautiful, wide spread copper veiltail, something I had never seen before. He was brimming with vibrancy and life, ripe and ready for a new home like most of the other fish that day. After all, it was a new shipment day- everyone was new and beautiful. Although he caught my eye, I felt no need to take him home- I had my new baby, and he was beautiful. Surely someone would take him home soon! 

Days later, it was time for another visit to the store. At this point I figured that everything would either be gone, or still nice and lively- but I was wrong. To my horror, I, once again, couldn't help but glancing as I hurried to the reptile section- and saw the usual misery. Sad, depressed, and dead fish. But at least they seemed like different fish. Many of the beauties that I had seen before had gotten homes..hopefully. Then..I saw him. Still there, but still beautiful and lively. Not as much as before, but still alright. Oh well, he was doing fine. He would get adopted soon.

Yet more days, and yet another trip to the store. This time, I couldn't help but go straight to him. And of course, he was still there. Damn. Why was such a beautiful fish still there? Was it because he was more dull at first glance than the vibrant blues and reds around him? He had better finnage than many- better scales, better iridescence. But he was still there. It didn't make sense. He wasn't looking great, but he was still alive and still kicking, outlasting many casualties. A strong fish, a good pet for someone.. I couldn't take him. I had sworn myself to no more pet store fish. So I left, if a little guiltily. 

I couldn't get my mind off him. For a fish that wasn't even mine, I thought about him alot- wandering to him every time I thought about the store or fish supplies. Was he adopted yet? Maybe he had gotten sick like the rest? Maybe he had..Passed on? That was it, I couldn't take it anymore. No more pet store fish, no more male fish, no more extra fish- except this one. I needed new aquarium bulbs. When I went to get them, if he was still there..I would take him home. It didn't matter what anyone, or I, thought. If he was alive, I would save him. And I did. He looked like hell, his conditions were hell, and that only spurred me onward- I had put this poor fish threw unnecessary suffering by not adopting him in the first place when I clearly adored him, and now I was going to make it better and show him the love he needed. 










This is him ^^ I know the bubbles haven't even settled here, but I was desperate to get him out of the water he was in. It was disgusting. He started perking up instantly, and today he even made a bubble nest. It's too soon to know for sure if he's going to be alright or not, but he does look much happier. He doesn't appear to have any sort of disease, except for finrot, so hopefully with some TLC he'll come right around and be as beautiful and happy as he once was. <3 

I saved the water, so tomorrow I will test it to see just HOW disgusting his water was. I know it was filled with dirt and food scraps -visually-, so I can't imagine the ammonia levels..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, he's gorgeous! I'm glad you finally took him. lol


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

He's beautiful. I'm glad that you adopted him, and I hope he continues to improve. He's lucky to have a nice, clean home with you. 

I am in a similar dilemma currently with a HM I saw at Petco weeks and weeks ago..He was still there when I went on Saturday, and I was going to get him, but my mom got really annoyed. If he is there the next time I go, he's mine!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

OH...I know that story!  Your boy is beautiful, and I'm sure that he's going to have an *excellent* life with you!!

One of my, well, I hate to say favorite...because that sounds so awful...but one that I probably have the best bond with was in similar circumstances. Geoff isn't the prettiest...he's a yellow mustard with some odd dark markings who bites his tail...When I rescued him from Petco, he had bitten his tail down to a nub, and his water was, literally, urine yellow and stank. It was disgusting...his ammonia was so bad that he was actually losing scales to it. The poor baby! I saw him one day, and had to go back the next, once I saw the shape he was in, he had to come home. I just couldn't stand it. 
Long story, well, shorter...he's one of the most personable fish I've had.  He loves to make faces at me, he dances and explores, he sleeps curled up in things, he swims and flares and fusses...and through all his long recovery and SO much worrying about him...he's my little man.  

You will NOT regret saving him.  I swear they're like rescue dogs...they KNOW what they came from, and they also KNOW who saved them.  

Good luck with your little boy!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

He was meant to go home with you! I hope he pulls through!


----------



## Marlow (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys, I absolutely adore my boy <3 Day two and he's turning into such a character! Comes running up as soon as I enter the room, and doesn't even hide away when I take my camera out like the rest of my boys. He's more energetic and lively than yesterday, and his fins are starting to open up more..Woot! ^^ 


































I'm a little worried about that tear in his fin, my tapwater isn't great and even with 50% water changes on my betta tanks every second day, I haven't had a good time with finrot. *sigh* Hopefully my IALS will get here soon, urgggg. 
Oh, I never got around to testing his 'bowl' water yet either, but I still have it. Busy day..And honestly i'm a little scared to do so, I almost don't want to know ._.

Edit :: Oh, and his name! I can't seem to pick one.. Which is unusual, they usually come instantaneous to me. Have any ideas? *-*


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Chance or Lucky or impression


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

That is a beautiful fish! He takes my breath away. I'm truly jealous. I want him! lol. Your story was very moving. I'm glad you took him home. Do you still think he's a VT? Looks kinda like a delta now. 

Name suggestions:
Fate
Copper
Levi
Cuprous
Dazzle
Tonic
Savior


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Lucky or Chance. I had one I got free from Petsmart because he had no fins and I named him Lucky Chance.


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

He is so pretty  and he looks like a Desmond to me!


----------



## Marlow (May 29, 2013)

Woaah, what a couple of days! I've been constantly busy and just when things start to smooth out, I get a speedy appointment for wisdom teeth removal. They are gone -woot!- but I just haven't been up to keeping up with my threads @[email protected]

I love alot of those names! I really like Desmond (hehe, AC ;D) I'll put that on my top 10 list..But I can't seem to pic a name for this guy @[email protected] It's torture.. It feels like I have it right at the tip of my tongue..and then it's gone *sigh*

Here are some more pictures! My IALS finally came in, thankfully~

























As from him being a delta or a veil..I'm not sure. His tail definitely looks more delta-y, but he still has the long dorsal/anal and ventral fins of a veil..


----------

